# Welcher Java EE Applikationserver für RESTful Webservice?



## salocinx (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte ein kleines Strategiespiel für iOS/Android entwickeln und schaue mir derzeit für einen passenden Java Application Server um. Bislang habe ich mit Glassfish gearbeitet, aber die neuen Versionen (v.a. 4.1.1) haben einige Bugs und machen das Arbeiten nicht gerade angenehm.

Grunsätzlich brauche ich folgende Komponenten:

- JPA Schnittstelle zu MySQL
- EJB Container (Stateless+Stateful)
- JAX RS Provider (Jersey, etc.) für RESTful Webservice

Welchen Java Enterprise Server würded ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn möglich lizenzkostenfrei und eher leichtgewichtig.


----------



## stg (1. Jun 2016)

Frag 3 Leute und du bekommst 4 verschiedene Antworten. Wenn einer in jeder Hinsicht den anderen weit überlegen wäre, dann gäbe es die anderen schon lange nicht mehr. 

Wenn du Probleme mit dem GlassFish hinsichtlich Bugs hast, dann schau, ob du einzelne Libraries austauschen kannst.
Wenn du mit dem GlassFish gänzlich unzufrieden bist, dann probiere einfach mal einen anderen aus; z.B. WildFly,TomEE oder Jetty


----------



## salocinx (6. Jun 2016)

Hallo stg

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe mich für Payara entschieden, das ist ja die "Fortsetzung" des Glassfish AS mit einigen neuen Patches.

Das ursprüngliche Problem habe ich ebenfalls gelöst. Ich war mir gewohnt, jeweils ein EJB und ein WEB Projekt anzulegen. Dann gab's aber Probleme mit dem persistence.xml, welches ich jeweils im EJB Projekt liegen hatte, jedoch vom WEB Projekt nicht gefunden worden ist. Für die RESTful Webservices habe ich nun das EJB Projekt gänzlich in den Eimer geworfen und meine Session-Beans, persistence.xml etc. direkt im WEB Projekt. Das geht ja anscheinend seit der EJB 3.1 Spezifikation.

Vielen Dank nochmals.

Beste Grüsse,
salocinx.


----------

